# Lost posts?



## /dev/bbq (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi, was going to post an update on my Lang restore but can't find the original post and replies. I can see them with Google, but the links are broken in the forum. I see from looking around that things have changed a bit and looks like there was a crash and some work to move to a new server. Did we lose posts? If so, no biggie, will re-post.

thx - ralph


----------



## smokin' dick (Mar 13, 2009)

Yep there was a crash and some posts and other things were lost. We are on the road to recovery though.


----------



## ddave (Mar 13, 2009)

Yes, posts between I think 10-10-2008 and early January 2009 were lost.  

Dave


----------



## gnubee (Mar 13, 2009)

The lost posts are sadly, not recoverable. We just have to suck it up and continue as best we can. 

It helps if you still have the data and can re post.


----------



## /dev/bbq (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks guys.  No prob - just hate that I look like a noob, but will put some stuff back up.


----------



## allen (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey,Don't feel bad,I have to got on to SMF a different way, but as long as I can find a way, ME 1 HAPPY CAMPER


----------

